# Off topic - What is your favorite candy bar?



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not a big candy eater at all. I can't get over 100 pounds no matter how much beer I drink.

Do you think I'm kidding?

I'm NOT!

hehehehehe

My favorite candy bar is Take 5.

It was an accidental find. 

What is your favorite candy bar and why?


----------



## Gareth K Pengelly (Aug 25, 2012)

Cadbury's Dairy Milk Fruit n Nut, for me. Or a Galaxy Salted Caramel.

Ooh, or a Caramac.


----------



## alhawke (Apr 24, 2019)

Nestle Aero . The texture is to die for.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I love chocolate, so...  I don't think I can choose just one.  Nestle Crunch... Snickers...  KitKat... Hershey's Dark Chocolate... Reese's...  if it's mostly chocolate, chances are I like it.




(Just thought I'd comment on this post before it gets 'closed' for not being relevant.   )


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you for playing, Jena


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

And Gareth! Where was my head? I love anybody that even sort of gets me.


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

I rarely eat chocolate bars but I do have a few favorites. 

Coffee Crisp... because it's a nice light snack.
Snickers... because I AM me when I'm hungry.


----------



## Moe D (Dec 6, 2017)

I used to love Peanut Butter O'Henry, but then they tinkered with the recipe.

So now it's Kit Kat and Cadbury Mini Eggs.


----------



## Flying Pizza Pie (Dec 19, 2016)

I think it's important to stay relevant to writing, so ......when I'm writing, I like to eat M&M's - plain or peanut. I tried a butter finger bar for the first time in years, and it was so different than I remember, I didn't even finish it. That's terrible chocolate abuse.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

In order: Baby Ruth, Snickers, Butterfinger, Reeses. I hardly ever find Baby Ruths or Butterfingers anymore, though. Most stores don't seem to carry them.


----------



## RockWhitehouse (Jan 4, 2019)

Snickers. Then, a far second, a regular old Hershey bar. 

My real weaknesses, tho, are jelly beans and gumdrops. Easter is a near-coma time for me.


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

Snickers, but my teeth can't handle it anymore.


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

When I was a kid there were these two small bars that I think were cadbury products that no longer seem to exist - one was fudge, the other was mint chocolate.

Now I like cadbury's rum n raisin.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Forgot to mention, lately I've had a thing for Whoppers, the malted milk balls that come in what looks like a milk carton.

I could scarf those things down all day.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Max N. said:


> When I was a kid there were these two small bars that I think were cadbury products that no longer seem to exist - one was fudge, the other was mint chocolate.
> 
> Now I like cadbury's rum n raisin.


You can still get Fudges. I steal them from my children's selection boxes every year.


----------



## Gareth K Pengelly (Aug 25, 2012)

Lydniz said:


> You can still get Fudges. I steal them from my children's selection boxes every year.


Not 10p like they used to be, though. Neither are Chomps.

And don't get me started on Freddos...


----------



## NikOK (Jun 27, 2020)

Butterfinger, but also the holiday Reese's Christmas trees.  They have more peanut butter to chocolate than the normal ones.  There were Ben and Jerry's ice cream bars a while back, and also the weird flavor Klondike bars are usually amazing.  Like, Reese's pieces Klondike ice cream bars.  So good.

Also, there are these things that my german grandma would bring back called schpringles (or something like that, it was a long time ago) and they were weird-good.  Like, the first one was disgusting, but then you wanted another for some reason.


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

Reece's, Snickers, Hershey's Kisses...and I forgot how tasty Butterfingers are till someone gave me a box of American candies and chocolate for my birthday. But wow, some of the chewy sweets in the box had the most bizarre flavours and the sugar level had me bouncing off the walls.
My favourite UK chocolate bars are Mars bars, Turkish delight bars, Daim, and the dark choc and peanut butter flavoured KitKats.
When I lived in Canada we had a chunky Turkish delight bar called Big Turk and a square of thick chocolate with nuts called Cuban Lunch--I am talking 70's here.
Does anyone still make Eatmores? They always looked wormy lol...and one time my sister opened one and it indeed had bugs crawling in it!


----------



## Lorri Moulton [Lavender Lass Books] (Jun 15, 2019)

My favorite! And perfect while working on my spy story.


----------



## Picky Cat Editing (Dec 26, 2011)

Zero is my favorite when I want that white chocolate/nougat combo.

I'm also a sucker for Starburst jelly beans.


----------



## MorrowWriter (Jan 8, 2020)

Fudges? Now there's a name I haven't heard in a long time...


----------



## Gareth K Pengelly (Aug 25, 2012)

MorrowWriter said:


> Fudges? Now there's a name I haven't heard in a long time...


Problem is, they were huge as a kid. As an adult, they're just two bites.

Kinda like Wagon Wheels. I remember them being the size of a bin lid. Now they're about the size of a 5p coin...


----------



## EmberKent (Nov 24, 2018)

Kinder Bueno, Coffee Crisp, and Bounty.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Payday.

Also one of my favorite days.


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Gawd! Why would I pick?

Reese's peanut butter cups. At Easter peanut butter eggs (which are somehow different - and yes, they must be the Reese's brand).


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Ha. I love you guys.

I looked up that Coffee Crisp thing but I don't think we can get it here.
That looks really good!


----------



## markpauloleksiw (Jan 15, 2019)

Two favorites: Dairy Milk and Aero.

A little thing...especially love an Aero bar that has been in the fridge.

Mark


----------



## Wunder (Sep 2, 2017)

Butterfinger and 5th Avenue


----------



## NikOK (Jun 27, 2020)

Has anyone ever heard of sponge candy?  I'm from Buffalo NY originally and it kinda seems like that's the only place it exists.  It is the weirdest and maybe best candy ever.  Probably one out of the three things to check out if you are ever in Buffalo.


----------



## Kathy Dee (Aug 27, 2016)

I am a Crunchie addict!


----------



## Triceratops (Jun 13, 2020)

Toblerone. Thank God it's so expensive. Unfortunately I not long ago spotted the mongo 15 pound version at Costco. It was like being a tweaker who happens upon Walter White's Wholesale Superstore. *dive* *crash* *burn*


----------



## Lady Runa (May 27, 2012)

Nothing - and I repeat nothing - can beat the Finnish make Karl Fazer.  (pronounced "Fahtser") They come in different colors and sizes, and the blue one is Absolute Chocolate Heaven. Outside of Finland, they're only available in a limited number of North European countries but I think you can buy them online these days too. The one on the picture is a half-pound one, their most popular size


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Crunch Bar


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I left this in the WC for one go-round, since so many people had responded by the time I saw it. But threads like this generate tons of "this is off topic!" reports, so it's going here for its second life. Signing off in good (or not so) health ...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Reese's by far is my #1. Lately I have kept bags of their thins in the freezer. I also like Cadbury Dairy Milk and Fruit and Nut, but the UK/Irish ones are best and they are hard to find in the U.S. now. Peanut Butter Snickers, but I haven't seen them lately. Butterfingers. Another thing I have in the fridge is a box of Whoppers. I gained a lot of weight since Covid started, so I keep treats in the fridge and freezer and only eat now and then.

For months I've been more into Prince of Peace Ginger Chews, Werther's caramels and Nips caramels. This started when I had an ear problem. Sucking on candy gave me relief.


----------



## BT Keaton (Feb 10, 2020)

```

```



Becca Mills said:


>


My mother loved those!

Here's my fave:


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

My fave is Milky Way followed by Nestles Crunch bar and 1000 Grand.  I suppose I am among the few who do not care for Reese’s or Snickers.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Nestle Crunch Bar


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor (Jan 14, 2014)

Snickers used to be my favorite candy bar. But then I discovered milky way ice cream bars, which is heaven in my mouth. My fave non-ice-cream candy are M&M mini's.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

IreneP said:


> Gawd! Why would I pick?
> 
> Reese's peanut butter cups. At Easter peanut butter eggs (which are somehow different - and yes, they must be the Reese's brand).


It's true. They are different. Somehow.


----------



## glionameghan (Dec 31, 2020)

I like Reese”s Peanut Butter cups. I have always liked the combination of chocolate and peanut butter.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am getting into dark chocolate and eat all kind of candies  with dark chocolate.


----------

